
Wrap Rage - pizza
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrap_rage
======
just-juan-post
As a large, strong man understand that the strength can be the easy part. The
grace and restraint to open the bag of chips without them flying all over the
bathroom is the hard part.

~~~
rapnie
I think many packages are designed such that they open very easily. Too easily
in fact and in such a way that it is hard to close and retain the remaining
contents. So encouraging to then just consume the whole thing. Bags of chips
are one good example.

Other strategies for quicker consumption are to make it more difficult to
divide the contents equally, by e.g. packaging odd number of cookies, or
having chocolate bars where some chunks are larger or double the size than
others.

